
Laconic Phrase - namanyayg
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laconic_phrase
======
denzil_correa
> After invading Greece and receiving the submission of other key city-states,
> Philip II of Macedon sent a message to Sparta: "If I invade Laconia you will
> be destroyed, never to rise again." The Spartan ephors replied with a single
> word: "If" (αἴκα).[27] Subsequently neither Philip II nor his son Alexander
> the Great attempted to capture the city.

Probably, one of the best replies I have ever read.

------
gadders
I think this is my favourite example of a laconic reply:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earth_and_water](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earth_and_water)

------
chrislaco
Funny given my one liners, and my last name.

